# tyre pressure



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

I own a 1994 peugeot talbot elddis 400 gt, can anyone help on front tyre pressures/
thanks
Rolla


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Unfortunately that's a 'how long is a piece of string' question. With motorhomes carrying such diverse weights the only sure way is to visit a weighbridge, have the individual axles weighed along with the whole vehicle in full travelling trim, i.e. carrying water, fuel, gas, passengers and belongings, and contact the tyre manufacturer.

However in the meantime, download the booklet on this tyresafe site and use the tables at the back.

http://www.tyresafe.org/media-centre/latest-news/103-motorhome-tyre-leaflet-available-from-tyresafe

Ideally you will still need an idea of the weight you are carrying. For the time being though use the max axle weights from your weight plate under the bonnet.

JohnW


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Big help
many thanks
Rolla


----------

